# Maximum Safe Dive Limit of WWII Planes



## Laurelix (Sep 1, 2021)

Ok I’m starting this off by 

Ki-61 (all)
Ki-100 (all)

*This includes all the 20.00m2 winged version, excluding the failed Ki-61-II Prototype

Have maximum safe dive limit of 850km/h Indicated Air Speed.

Sources:
1. The Primary source is from Kawasaki official documents, a source shared to me by a person who doesn’t want it to be distributed.

2. Bunrindo - Famous Airplanes of the World 

3. 航空機の原点 精密図面を読む1 第二次大戦の花形戦闘機編

4. Mechanism of military aircraft Type 3 Hien and Type 5 Army Fighter


----------

